# Harman Accentra-2 squeaking/squealing sound when auger engages



## trourke (Jan 11, 2012)

New to this site. Moved to a different home in Aug and has a Harman Accentra-2 Pellet stove.  Gave it a good cleaning before using.  Within the last couple weeks it started to make a high pitched squealing sound when the auger engages. I've cleaned the burn pot for carbon build up.  It seems like the sound appears when the auger is in the same position of its turn. Opened the back cover where the chain drive is and the noise is more noticeable  but can't pinpoint.  Are there bearings with the chain drive/auger that need to be lubricated? Could there be carbon further up in the auger tube?  Greatly appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Souzafone (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd be more inclined to blame a misaligned or possibly just dry chain. Disconnect from power and check the bolts that hold the motor on, they have rubber isolators that fall apart and lead to misalignment. Also check the small plastic fan on the back to make sure it's not hitting the motor when it's running. Check the plastic idler for the chain too.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't forget the fines box.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 11, 2012)

I have foundd hat it can be the bearing that hold the auger in place or it can also be the auger motor itself.  I would lean toward the bearing.  Is the stove under warranty?

Eric


----------



## RKS130 (Jan 11, 2012)

Accentra 2 ???  We bought our Accentra this year and no one mentioned there is a "1" or a "2".  What gives?


----------



## tonyd (Jan 11, 2012)

check for build up on or in the auger tube. The build up will raise the auger and grind against the tube. Get it clean.


----------



## SmokingAndPoking (Jan 11, 2012)

It's an Accentra 2 if you bought it this year.  NO worries.


----------



## RKS130 (Jan 12, 2012)

I bought it this year but the date of mfg was 2009!


----------



## bcb1 (Jan 12, 2012)

kinsman stoves  [email said:
			
		

> eric@kinsmanstoves.com[/email]]I have foundd hat it can be the bearing that hold the auger in place or it can also be the auger motor itself.  I would lean toward the bearing.  Is the stove under warranty?
> 
> Eric



Eric, is the bearing a separate part that can be replaced and/or greased?  My new 2011 Advance has sort of a grinding/whirring auger.


----------



## superchips (Jan 12, 2012)

Before you pull it all apart, realize that it is a Harmon and they are known for squeaky augers caused by carbon build up.
Simply empty the auger tube of pellets and hit the auger with a propane torch to burn off the carbon (or pull the auger and clean it).

With the Harman, you can't run it on low all of the time. You need to crank it up and burn the carbon off every so often.


----------



## trourke (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions!  Will do some checking.  I don't believe it is under warranty. I have been running it lower. Stove temp low, feeder at 2, and and temp between 2 ad 3.  I will try cranking it up.

What is the tray at the bottom of the hopper called that slides back and forth to feed the pellets to the auger?  I watched that as it went bak and forth and every time it moved to left I heard the squeaking noise. Is there a spot that needs to be lubricated?


----------



## summit (Jan 13, 2012)

getcha some A.C.S. spray, and mist it onto your pellets when you refill the hopper... It breaks down the hard carbon into a fluffy ash that works its way out with the rotation of the auger. Works like a charm.


----------



## Sinzitu (Jan 13, 2012)

Same problem here.  It started earlier in the season so I made sure to clear out the hopper of any fines then gave the firepot a good cleaning.  It's been fine for a few weeks then returned again today.  I've cleaned  my stove twice so far this season.

Never had this issue last year/season.  This will be our 2nd year owning this stove.  We typically run it a setting 4-5 on stove temp to keep a constant burn.  May not be the most efficient since we don't use the thermostat but it really make a big difference in warming our whole house (basement/first/second foors)

I'll give the ACS a try and I also cranked up the stove to 7 to see if it will help burn off any build up.

If it doesn't clear up during this batch in the hopper I'll shut her down and tear into her with another good cleaning.


----------



## trourke (Jan 13, 2012)

This is probably a stupid question....But Where is the fines box located?


----------



## summit (Jan 13, 2012)

on the side of the feeder: it is approx 4" x 2.5" rectangular panel w/ a wingnut holding it closed.


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 13, 2012)

on the right side at the rear, remove big panel. you will see the chain, at the small sprocket where the motor is, the fines cover with wing-nut is hiding behind it! be careful of the wing-nut falling inside the stove. a groan to find if you drop it(haven't found mine yet).


----------



## tonyd (Jan 13, 2012)

I have seen some gauling on my slide plate. Maybe to many fines built up between the plate and the housing and causing some squeaking. Pull it out with a empty hopper and clean both sides of the plate.when you put it in, slide it in and out to make sure its free. Notch in the plate goes up. Hths


----------



## trourke (Jan 14, 2012)

Cleaned out the fines box and used some creo spray on the pellets. So far squeak is gone, knock on wood.  Big thank you to everyone for your suggestions Todd


----------



## Sinzitu (Jan 17, 2012)

Just a quick update.  I turned the stove up to 6-7 for about 4 hours and the squeal stopped.  I let the hopper empty and then I gave it a quick clean.

So far no more noise.


----------



## Jeff Pappalardo (Mar 27, 2013)

trourke said:


> Cleaned out the fines box and used some creo spray on the pellets. So far squeak is gone, knock on wood. Big thank you to everyone for your suggestions Todd


 Todd, after 6 years I am having the same problem. My stove company changed my motor feeder.Squeak stoppedfor a week and came back.They then changed out my Augor and no squeak for four weeks and then back last night. I burned on high fora few hours and still squeaks. How much of the ACS did you put on your pellets? Thanks Jeff


----------



## Jeff Pappalardo (Mar 27, 2013)

If Todd is not on does anyone recommend how much ACS I should add to my pellets to stop the Augor squeak as it's driving me crazy! Thanks Jeff


----------



## pen (Mar 27, 2013)

It's been over a year since Todd has signed in and this this thread was active.  If you don't get a response, I would suggest that you start a new thread for your situation specifically.


----------



## Jeff Pappalardo (Mar 27, 2013)

pen said:


> It's been over a year since Todd has signed in and this this thread was active. If you don't get a response, I would suggest that you start a new thread for your situation specifically.


 
Thanks but call me a Mainer as I can't figure out how to do that!~loloAdvise please


----------



## pen (Mar 27, 2013)

No worries!

As you click on this pellet room from the main page, watch the right hand side of the screen as you scroll down, and you'll see a blue button on the right side of the room that says "post new thread"

In a worst case scenario, I think this link might work to get you to start a new thread https://www.hearth.com/talk/forums/the-pellet-mill-pellet-and-multifuel-stoves.14/create-thread

good luck and welcome


----------

